# Tonight's Spot the Violation..



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

My guess that the underground splice or junction box where the conductor got splited.

The damage will useally cause by mini exvactor when they use the backhoe and hit the conduit or the UF cable hard.

Merci,
Marc


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

B4T was there and buried a box?


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

Peter D said:


> B4T was there and buried a box?


 
Maybe so but if that the case and I wonder he did not get lost in corn stalk maze yet :001_huh:

Merci,
Marc


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

frenchelectrican said:


> Maybe so but if that the case and I wonder he did not get lost in corn stalk maze yet :001_huh:
> 
> Merci,
> Marc


:laughing::laughing:


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

480sparky said:


> OK, no photos, so maybe someone will be able to pick up on this one.
> 
> Got called to locate a feed to a sign for a business. They had put on an addition, and when they dug the footings they tore into the circuit feeding the sign. Owners now want the sign fixed, and I got called to locate the circuit.
> 
> ...


Sounds like a splice box somewhere how does the wire change from UF to THHN?


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

HARRY304E said:


> Sounds like a splice box somewhere how does the wire change from UF to THHN?


That or make a underground splice sans a junction box.

Merci,
Marc


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

HARRY304E said:


> Sounds like a splice box somewhere how does the wire change from UF to THHN?


That's what I first figured...... unless someone made UF with a green grounding conductor.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

480sparky said:


> That's what I first figured...... unless someone made UF with a green grounding conductor.


The only UF I've seen with a green insulated ground was the type with the #16 "reduced ground". I think it's a pretty safe bet there's an underground splice,though. If you made me guess, I'd say it's right at the sign footing.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

MDShunk said:


> The only UF I've seen with a green insulated ground was the type with the #16 "reduced ground". I think it's a pretty safe bet there's an underground splice,though. If you made me guess, I'd say it's right at the sign footing.



I could see the PVC exit the bottom of the sign and dive under the grass. I took a probe and tried to follow it, hoping to find a box.

But since I wasn't getting paid for that, I gave up after 5 minutes.


----------

